# sprungkraft-training



## Bwana (17. November 2003)

hi,

also jetzt wo es wieder auf die kalten blöden wintermonate geht und nicht jeder tag geeignet zum trialen ist, wollt ich mal fragen was ihr so vielleicht an trockentraining macht?
z.B. sprungraftverbesserung oder so was, würde mich mal interessieren 

mfg

Bwana


----------



## aramis (17. November 2003)

Geh ins Fitti und lass dir ein Beinprogramm zusammenstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (17. November 2003)

seilspringen,nur noch hüpfend fortbewegen...


----------



## Bwana (17. November 2003)

sieht bestimmt geil aus wenn ich morgend zur schule hüpfe


----------



## biketrialer (17. November 2003)

ich triale auch bei regen oder dunkelheit........is mir mittlerweile egal.....
toto


----------



## Bwana (17. November 2003)

und wenn alle spots eingefroren und vereist sind?
und man keine möglichkeit hat inner halle zu trainieren?


----------



## aramis (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Trial _
> *ich triale auch bei regen oder dunkelheit........is mir mittlerweile egal.....
> toto *


----------



## biketrialer (17. November 2003)

@ara: tja, auch ich mach mich so langsam......, war am sonntag bei totalem regen unterwegs 
toto


----------



## Fabi (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bwana _
> *und wenn alle spots eingefroren und vereist sind?*



...dann zieht man Spikereifen auf. Zum Beispiel Nokian Extreme 296.


----------



## Trialmatze (17. November 2003)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich den Winter verabscheue...die Trialsaison macht ne riesen Pause und es ist bitterkalt...für die Schneefetischisten darf ja auch gern Schnee liegen, aber warum muss es so verdammt kalt sein...Schnee bei 15°C das wär's doch 

Andererseits fahre ich bei Schnee und Eis gern 2x die Woche. Ich bin nämlich fest davon überzeugt, dass dies die Feinmotorik schult. Logischerweise zieht man dann nicht mehr die krassen Dinger, aber in Sachen Bikebeherrschung ist das echt net schlecht. Zumal man rutschige Bedingungen auch bei nem veregneten Wettkampf vorfinden kann, hat man so wenigstens nen paar Trainingseinheiten dazu im Winter absolviert. 

Nichts desto trotz hätte ich lieber FRÜHLING oder Sommer 

Naja...nen ordentliches Beintraining zur Verbesserung der Spungkraft halte ich aber auch äußerst sinnvoll - notwendig!


----------



## elhefe (17. November 2003)

@ bwana

Ein echt gutes Thema und durchaus berechtigt, angsprochen zu werden.

Ich betreibe so nebenher halt ein wenig das, was so unter den Begriff Fitness fällt, sprich hanteln stämmen. Ich weiß, dass das hier viele auch so machen.

Dabei hat im Sommer der Trialsport überhand, im Winter wetterbedingt halt mehr das andere. Dabei würde ich so ein allround Training empfehlen (Das Thema gab es hier schonmal-Must mal suchen)

Konrad z.B. trainiert nur Rücken  

@ Konrad  

Zum Thema Sprungkraft, immer ran mit Infos. Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass das beim Trial nur aus den Beinen kommt.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (17. November 2003)

> Zum Thema Sprungkraft, immer ran mit Infos. Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass das beim Trial nur aus den Beinen kommt.



ich denke das durch die paralelogram verschiebung (körper zu bike) auf jeden fall der ganze Körper in guter form sein muss.
das mit der sprungkraft wird zum anfang eurem körper extrem schaden.
da wir als "anfänger" die ausführung und die nötige grund und stützmuskeln nicht haben.
also bide sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Bwana (17. November 2003)

bestimmt is die muskulatur im rumpf bauch, rücken, seitliche bauchmuskeln) auch noch wichtig, oda nich?
so um den körper ruhig zu halten vielleicht.
das wäre gut, da ich schwimme brauch ich die sowiso


----------



## TRAILER (17. November 2003)

..............


----------



## mtb-trialer (17. November 2003)

ich geh mittlerweile auch abundzu ins "fitti" und merke auch das es sehr viel bringt seine sprungkraft zu verbessern und andere muskelpartien zu bearbeiten.


----------



## HeavyMetal (17. November 2003)

ich find muckibude irgendwie komisch...ich mein wenn man total fett oder sone bohnenstange is...ok, aber einfach so, wenn man immer schön fährt bilden sich schon die muskeln aus die man braucht , lieber spaß beim trialen ham und muckis krichen als an den geräten rumkaspern. und für de sprungkraft, city-jumpen wie der TRA, mach ich auch immer mal, is lustig


----------



## King Loui (17. November 2003)

Seilspringen ist genial! wenn man das jeden tag so 30 minuten macht, dann trainiert das den ganzen körper. find ich immer noch besser als irgendwo im fitnesscenter zu sitzten und hantel zu stämmen.

schnee und regen sind schon cool zum fahren, vorallem ist dann auch wenig los in der stadt, bzw bei den felsen  . nur das kalte wetter regt ziemlich auf, vorallem wenn man schweißgebadet nach hause kommt und sich die ganzen unterhemden und jacken und was weiß ich nicht alles auszieht  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (17. November 2003)

> Seilspringen ist genial! wenn man das jeden tag so 30 minuten macht, dann trainiert das den ganzen körper.



man kann mit 3 x 30 min/woche krafttrain. auch den ganzen körper trainieren.
da stehn die schnecken drauf es ist gesund und man hat nen festererern schlag. 



> ich find muckibude irgendwie komisch


und ich seilspringen........ 

ach das ist schonwieder so ein klug********r threat.
sagen wir einfach das ich recht habe.


----------



## Bwana (17. November 2003)

öhm, ich glaube nich TRAILER


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *Seilspringen ist genial! wenn man das jeden tag so 30 minuten macht, dann trainiert das den ganzen körper. find ich immer noch besser als irgendwo im fitnesscenter zu sitzten und hantel zu stämmen.
> . *



Seilspringen trainiert aber hauptsächlich die Kraftausdauer. Wenn man aber stärker (höher kommen) will muss man die Schnellkraft trainieren und das geht nur mit schweren Gewichten und wenigen Wiederholungen


----------



## HeavyMetal (17. November 2003)

das mit dem seilspringen kam auch ne von mir TRAILER, sondern vom King, also sag mir nich dass es komisch is! 
ich brauch keine muckibude, denn ich schlage keine leute, ich trete sie nur, bin asexuel, also auch der fruttenfaktor fällt flach und ich seh auch ohne muckibude blendend aus  ...so genug gelappt


----------



## TRAILER (17. November 2003)

siehste  Bwana ich habe recht und du nicht.
probiers doch mal aus mit dem SS.
wenns funkti. kannste ja noch mal posten.


----------



## Bwana (17. November 2003)

ich hasse seilspringen  
wie in den ganzen rocky filmen, vielleicht bringt hühnerfangen was


----------



## genio (17. November 2003)

in dresden mach wir das einfacher...

wir gehen in die halle und gehen dort aufs h und r 

ganz einfach und simple!


----------



## aramis (17. November 2003)

ach erzähl nicht!
Du gehst doch auch ins Fitti...


----------



## genio (18. November 2003)

wenn ich zeit hätte ara würde ich es machen, aber leider nicht mehr 

kannst ja mal wieder nen abstecher nach dd machen

die halle macht echt nen guten! mit licht und allem was man braucht um ganz gut übern winter zu kommen!


----------



## Hanxs (18. November 2003)

Pardon aber HALLE? Habe ich irgendwas verpasst? Erzähl mal was für ne Halle du meinst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (18. November 2003)

danke für den tipp mit den kniebeugen, ich mein, eigentlich bin ich beinbewegung gewöhnt (laufen und so) aber jetzt weiß ich nich mehr wie ich gehen soll (muskelkater)


----------



## Bwana (18. November 2003)

@mtb-trialer, in welche mucki-bude gehst du denn? impuls in lehrte? wenn ja, teuer isn das da?


----------



## mtb-trialer (18. November 2003)

neee! so ne kleine in hannover vom landessportbund...


----------



## aramis (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von genio _
> *wenn ich zeit hätte ara würde ich es machen, aber leider nicht mehr
> 
> kannst ja mal wieder nen abstecher nach dd machen
> ...



Joa, hab jetzt ne Karre, da werde ich auf jeden Fall mal vorbeischauen. Is halt nur sche!ße, dass der Robi zur Zeit bissl verhindert ist...


----------



## biketrialer (18. November 2003)

mucki bude ohne mich, ich triale leiber als das ich stumpf auf power trainieren.........die power kommt genauso wenn man trialt......ausserdem is mir die mucki bude zu teuer!!!
toto


----------



## genio (18. November 2003)

naja leider wird wohl auch noch ne weile dauern bis robi wieder das megamo durch die gegend fliegen läßt...

ach ja die halle gehört nicht zum double p, nur freundlicher weise läßt uns gino (wer auch immer ihn kennen mag) immer mit drin rum hupsen, es liegt also nicht in meiner hand wer dort fahren kann oder nicht...


----------



## genio (18. November 2003)

ach ja und da du ja aus dem ausland kommst ara, werden wir natürlich für dich beim hallenmeister ein gutes wort einlegen das du auch mal paar harte kanten weich tippen kannst....


----------



## Trialmatze (18. November 2003)

Ich wollte gerade sagen.... Wenn Gino da den Hallenmeister macht, dann sieht's für dich schlecht aus, Aramis 

Wieso macht denn Gino dort den Major? Trialt der noch richtig? Ich habe den nur 1x in Calbe dieses Jahr gesehen...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (18. November 2003)

Naja da ich mein Rad jetzt in neuem dormantrotem glanz in der Garage steht bekomm ich hier immer mehr die Macke und fitti´find ich auch nicht so spannend zumal die Beinpresse nur bis 200 geht.

ich geh halt alleine und da nervts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (18. November 2003)

harrr...ich komm nächstes wochenende nach DD und dann wird die halle gerockt! 

@genio:meld mich bitte schon mal beim major an!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (18. November 2003)

Hey konrad kannst du mir da mal das eine kaputte XTR schaltwerk mitbringen???


----------



## aramis (18. November 2003)

@Robi:
Joa bin auch schon am Gewichte nachlegen. Nächstes Jahr mach ich mit Uwe ein Brust-Battle.


----------



## mtb-trialer (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Trial _
> *ausserdem is mir die mucki bude zu teuer!!!
> toto *



das ist ja grad das geile. ich zahl nämlich nichts dafür.


----------



## Trialmatze (18. November 2003)

@ Aramis 

...gähn...Brustbattel mit UWE, dann mach mal  Schön zu hören, dass du nun doch nicht nur Beine trainieren wirst!


----------



## aramis (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *@ Aramis
> 
> ...gähn...Brustbattel mit UWE, dann mach mal  Schön zu hören, dass du nun doch nicht nur Beine trainieren wirst! *



Hab ich nicht gesagt! Ich spann halt immer nur zusätzlich die Brust an, an der Beinpresse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (18. November 2003)




----------



## Bwana (18. November 2003)

@mtb-trialer | is das ein verein oder so was?


----------



## TRAILER (18. November 2003)

@robi lohnt es sich wegen der halle nach dresden zu fahren.
wenn ja würden dann gerne mal wieder bei euch vorbei schaun.

m.f.g. jonas


----------



## THESpitfire (18. November 2003)

@Bwana

Ich will vielleicht auch in die Muckibude gehen aber dann
in die fitness-company am raschplatz neben der Sparkasse.


----------



## Bwana (18. November 2003)

mir is es eigentlich egal wo, darf bloß net sooo teuer sein, wäre ja auch net schlecht wenn man da mit mehreren hingeht.
ich kann auch erstam l meinen trainer fragen was der so alles über schnellkraft und training weiß und was der so an material hat, dürfte ne ganze menge sein


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. November 2003)

geht doch lieber in die Stadt und macht TRA-style-city gejumpe is lustig


----------



## mtb-trialer (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bwana _
> *@mtb-trialer | is das ein verein oder so was? *



ne. 

ich bin VIP.


----------



## noonnet (18. November 2003)

kurz eine frage:
ich habe einen kraftraum GRATIS zu verfügung. aber mit 15 ist es doch noch zu früh, oder? also ich meine, das schadet doch, wenn ich mich noch nicht 100% entwickelt habe. stimmt das?


----------



## Berliner Team T (18. November 2003)

*rofl*   Schaden kann trainieren nie bloss man sollte
es wirklich nich übertreiben vorallem wenn man so jung is!!


Boah wo nehmt ihr nur die Kraft her alleine ins Fitness Studio
etc. zu nehmen ich hab damit aufgehört weil es kein spass mehr macht alleine zu trainieren jedenfalls so.


----------



## Bwana (18. November 2003)

also wenn du nich gleich 2 stunden und 7 tage in der woche mit was weiß ich viel zu schweren gewichten trainierst dann ja,
versuch am anfang vielleicht erstmal so übungen mit eigengewicht, und wenn es gewichte sein müssen klein anfangen und nicht übertreiben.
ich denk einmal in der woche dürfte am anfang reichen, wenn überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeavyMetal _
> *geht doch lieber in die Stadt und macht TRA-style-city gejumpe is lustig *



Falls es dich interessiert: Der TRA geht auch in die Muckibude und macht zu Hause so Sprungkraftübungen mit ner dick beladenen Hantelstande auf den Schultern.
Sonst könnte er die Dinger gar nicht reißen, weder aufm Bike noch zu Fuß.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (18. November 2003)

@ TRAILER also nen besuch ist die schon wert zumal ja wir dresdner hier sind  und mann kann ja solang es hell ist in der City Fahren und dann abends in die halle.....


----------



## TRAILER (19. November 2003)

supi das jetzige wochenende ist scheizze wegen einer KÖRPERPROBLEMATIK.  
aber nächstes hab ich wieder chash und zeit? (und marcos pace ist dann auch wieder ganz)
wie siehts bei euch aus am 29?

M.f.g. jonas


----------



## N3X (19. November 2003)

[Klugscheiß]
*Fachübungsleiterwissenraushängenlass*
Also mit 15 sollte man kaum auf "Kraft" trainieren. Das schadet dir mehr als es hilft. Eher auf Ausdauer. Ist in dem Alter auch viel nützlicher. Im Alter zw. 16-18 dann mitm richtigen "Krafttraining" anfangen.

So 
[/Klugscheiß]


----------



## elhefe (19. November 2003)

Dresden? Eine Halle? Vorbeikommen? Das interessiert mich. Was genau ist da los?


----------



## konrad (19. November 2003)

noch is da garnichts los-hier laden sich bloß ständig irgendwelche schmarotzer selber ein 

wie auch immer-crazymonkey und ich werden wohl am freitag in dresden aufs HR gehen...

vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar dersdner-trüaler-ich muss noch mal mit dem robi schnacken.


----------



## Reini (20. November 2003)

Vergisst nicht das ihr nicht nur Oberschenkel muskeln habt....

Waden bruachen auch Training zB
An eine kante stellen(mit den Zehenspitzen), mit einer Hand gegenumfallen sichern und rauf und runter,
am besten Einbeinigen, und wem das nicht reicht der nimmt sich halt noch eine Hantel in die Hand....


----------



## Bwana (20. November 2003)

es gibt viele und gute übungen mit eingengewicht, die ich auch meistens vorziehe


----------



## genio (20. November 2003)

he konrad wann biste denn in dd?

da ich freitag eh mal nicht kann setzt dich mal mit uwe oder alex in kontakt die können dir bestimmt weiter helfen!

robi hat auch den ihre nummer!

apropo robi wann gehts wieder los ich?

ich bin hart am trainieren weil ich doch in letzer zei tnur abgekackt habe aber langsam wirds wieder

ansonsten jungs hier war nie die rede von ner krassen session in ner halle wo wir als double p kein mitsprachrecht haben

man könnte es mal anklingen lassen

aber wie gesagt da müssen wir fragen wie das aussieht!

und dann kanns meinet wegen gern mal in der halle aufs h und r gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## genio (20. November 2003)

also an alle ich werd dieses wochenende mal unseren hallenmeister gino fragen wies aussieht mit nem treffen aller trialer und ob er da bock drauf hat und dann post ich einfach mal nen datum!

und dann werden wir ja sehen!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. November 2003)

Also ich darf frühestens anfang januar wieder rumrollen... ich denke ich meld mich schon mal wieder für grün an.


----------



## aramis (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Robi_C._DoubleP _
> *Also ich darf frühestens anfang januar wieder rumrollen... ich denke ich meld mich schon mal wieder für grün an.   *



loooooooool, lass das mal nicht den Matze hören, der kugelt dir gleich noch mal den Arm aus. Außerdem is ne längere Pause zehn mal besser als das Schicksal vom M. G. zu teilen. Und den Schlaffi, der bei der ODM zwei Plätze hinter dir is, verzockste doch auch nach drei Monaten Pause, oder?


----------



## Flatpro (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *
> 
> Seilspringen trainiert aber hauptsächlich die Kraftausdauer. Wenn man aber stärker (höher kommen) will muss man die Schnellkraft trainieren und das geht nur mit schweren Gewichten und wenigen Wiederholungen *


Mit Gewichten für die Schnellkraft trainieren?? Hallo????????.
Das ist der größte Schwachsinn, den ich kenne.
Ich fahr zwar kein Trial, spiel aber Tennis, da geht et auch um schnellkraft, vor allem beim Aufschlag...............
Es gibt 2 Arten von Muskelfasern.
1. Die, für langsame, kräftige Bewegungen.
2. Die, für schnelle Bewegung(das ist das was ihr trainieren müsst , wenn ihr höher springen wollt)

Also größere Sprungkraft= 4 mal 50 Kängurusprünge am Tag
und ihr hopst allen davon

wie gesagt, mit hanteln und gewichten schnellkraft(die kraft beim hohen springen) zu trainieren ist der größte humbug, den ich je gehört hab.

Sorry, Cryo-Cube , aber es ist so.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. November 2003)

1.Komm mal wieder runter.

Um hoch zu Springen braucht man 2 Sachen.
Maximal Kraft und Schnellkraft. Beide hängen ziemlich nah zusammen.
Sowohl bei Maximal kraft als auch bei Schnellkraft training wird die koordinierung der Muskelnfasern trainiert.
Desto mehr Fasern gleichzeitig sich zusammenziehen desto mehr power hat man. DAs würde man mit einem Max kraft training erreichen. Die schnellkraft entwickelt sich dann bei der trial bewegung (also beim üben vom springen von selbt).

Das Gewichtrraining steigert die max kraft und die Fähikeit Schnellkraft zu entwickeln. Beim trialen selbst wird dann die Schnellkraft mittrainiert.

Zu sagen das man mit Gewichten die Schnellkraft nicht entwickeln kann ist so also nicht richtig. 


Und wenn du mich schon  so anmozt das ich mich nicht sauber ausdrücke dann darfst du auch nicht die Muskelnfasern so verallgemeinern
Es gibt nicht





> " 2Arten von Muskelfasern.
> 1. Die, für langsame, kräftige Bewegungen.
> 2. Die, für schnelle Bewegung"



Sondern
1.Fast switch fasern
2.slow switch fasern.

Die unterscheiden sich nur darin das die einen zuerst eingesetzt werden. Die anderen springen dann ein wenn die fast switch fasern keine kraft mehr haben (und andere energiequellen benützen).


Du hast natürlich recht das man eine Bewegung am besten mit der Übung der jeweiligen Bewegungn am besten trainieren kann (wenn man höher springen will übt man Springen)
Das geht aber nur bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze. Wenn man die erreicht hat muss man der Schnellkraft mit maxkraft training nachhelfen damit man höher kommt. D.H Man übt immernoch das Springen aber ünterstützt das mit Krafttraining. Genauer gesagt mit Max Kraft training



PS: Jeder profi Tennispieler macht Krafttraining.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. November 2003)

Und falls du es mir nicht glaubst hier mal paar Links

http://www.vitafit.de/a-z/Tipps/body_tipps.html


> Das Schnellkrafttraining ist hauptsächlich für Leistungssportler interessant, die ihre sportartspezifische Schnellkraft trainieren möchten. Die Intensität liegt wie beim Kraftausdauertraining bei 40% - 60%. Jedoch werden nicht 20-30 Wdh. ausgeführt, sondern nur 8-10. Die Wiederholungen erfolgen schnell/explosiv.



http://de.fitness.com/exercise/articles/kraftundkrafttraining1.htm



> Betrachtet man die Erscheinungsformen der Kraft, so nimmt die Maximalkraft eine
> *übergeordnete*  Position ein. Weitere Erscheinungsformen wie Schnellkraft und Kraftausdauer sind ihr untergeordnet und werden nachhaltig von ihr beeinflusst. Unter




http://www.bodybuilding-training.de/trainingsmentalit.html


> Die Maximalkraft ist die höchstmögliche Kraft, die willkürlich gegen einen unüberwindlichen Widerstand erzeugt werden kann. "...Die Definition zeigt, dass die Maximalkraft bei statischer Arbeitsweise der Muskulatur gemessen wird, weil hier willkürlich die höchsten Kräfte entwickelt werden können...
> 
> Sie ist von Bedeutung, wenn in sportlichen Bewegungen die Kraft gegenüber dem eigenen Körpergewicht bzw. Körperteilen zu entfalten ist (z. B. beim *Turnen, in Sprüngen*  ). Schnellkraft wird als die Fähigkeit des neuromuskulären Systems definiert, in möglichst kurzer Zeit einen möglichst großen Impuls zu erzeugen. In Abhängigkeit von der Sportart kommt es zu einer *unterschiedlichen Gewichtung* der Einflussfaktoren auf die Schnellkraft. Hat ein Sportler nur wenig Zeit (weniger als 250 ms), um einen Impuls zu erzeugen(Kampfsport, Fechten, Sprinten...), dann sind die Höhe der Startkraft und die Größe des Kraftanstieges (Explosivkraft s. u.) von Bedeutung. Hat ein Sportler Zeit, um einen Impuls zu erzeugen, wie beim Hammer-, Diskus-, Speerwurf, beim Kugelstoßen oder auch bei* Sprüngen*, die eindeutig mit langen Bodenkontaktzeiten ausgeführt werden können (z. B. Volleyball), dann tritt die Leistungsfähigkeit der Muskulatur als bestimmende Eigenschaft für die Schnellkraft in den Vordergrund. Bei diesen Sportarten kommt es darauf an, dass die Muskulatur in konzentrischer Arbeitsweise noch große Kräfte aufbringen kann...
> Die Schnellkraft für Bewegungen über 300 ms ist durch die muskuläre Leistungsfähigkeit bestimmt und kann durch sie erfasst werden)




Fazit. Führt man eine Bewegung aus für die man weniger als 250ms   für entfaltung des Impulses hat ist es besser die reine Schnellkraft zu trainieren ohne max-kraft training..Die schnellkraft steht dann im Vordergrund (Tennis,Fechten,Kampfsport). Für diese  Sportarten ist die geschwindikeit  der Bewegung entscheidender als die Kraft der Bewegung.

Führt man jedoch  Sportarten aus bei der die maximale Entfaltunkskraft über 300ms liegt erzielt man bessere Ergebnisse wenn man den Schwerpunkt auf die erhöhun der Maximalkraft legt, denn dann ist die Kraft die hinter der Bewegung steckt wichtiger als die Geschwindikeit.(Hochsprung, Hammer-, Diskus-, Speerwurf,)

Die Zeit um den Impuls fürs springen zu erzeugen liegt über 300ms
Will man beim Trialen also höher Springen sollte man
die Maximalkraft trainieren indem man mit wenigen Wiederholungen und schweren Gewichten bei explosionsartiger bewegungsausführung trainiert. Und das wiederum verbessert die Schnellkraft .

Im Grunde haben wir beide Recht. Bei ganz schnellen Bewegungen von manchen Sportarten hast du recht, da is nix mit Schnellkraftverbesserung durch schwere Gewichte und wenige Wh.
Bei etwas langsameren Bewegungen von Sportarten (u.a trial) erhöt schweres Gewichtstraining sehr wohl die Schnellkraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (22. November 2003)

@ Robi

Ahh...bist bekloppt???    
Sportlich gesehen bringt dir das NULL! Du kannst doch net einfach nochmal von vorn anfangen. Reis dich im Januar zusammen und trainiere ordentlich. Die ODM Saison fängt bestimmt erst im April an und da haste noch genug Zeit dich vorzubereiten. Im Vorfeld könnte man ja noch den Saarbrücker Indoor Lauf mit nehmen (wenn der wieder ist), um die Routine zurückkehren zu lassen!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. November 2003)

@ARA das ist doch noch garnicht raus ob das dann bei mir hält..... also glückwunsch für mind. den 3. Platz in der ODM nächste saison....

Ach ja bring mir zur odm siegerehrung doch mal bitte meinen Rahmen wieder mit...(und beläge)


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. November 2003)

@Matze... das würd ich ja machen aber nebenbei schreib ich noch ABI und da hab ich net so viel zeit für HR.


----------



## Trialmatze (22. November 2003)

Na da...da kann ich ja gleich Elite fahren  
Aber egal, da ist mein Ansporn wenigstens größer und ich kann dir beim Contest hinterherdackeln um zu sehen, wie es am RICHTIGSTEN gemacht wird


----------



## aramis (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Robi_C._DoubleP _
> *@ARA das ist doch noch garnicht raus ob das dann bei mir hält..... also glückwunsch für mind. den 3. Platz in der ODM nächste saison....
> 
> Ach ja bring mir zur odm siegerehrung doch mal bitte meinen Rahmen wieder mit...(und beläge) *



Ich dachte eigentlich eher so an den ersten. 

Ähm... Wasn fürn Rahmen?


----------



## aramis (22. November 2003)

oh, Smily vergessen


----------



## TRAILER (22. November 2003)

spiel aber Tennis  
@robi das mit deinem arm wusste ich nicht. ******** auch.
wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## elhefe (22. November 2003)

Vielleicht zu schnell beim

W.-xen bewegt. Tja man soll sich halt immer richtig aufwärmen.

Bis denne... Tilo

P.S. Ich kenne übrigens den wahren Grund...


----------



## TRAILER (22. November 2003)

> P.S. Ich kenne übrigens den wahren Grund...


komm sach ma was hatta gemacht.


----------



## elhefe (23. November 2003)

Robi hat da mal wieder im Vorbeifahren nen Mädel einen Klapps auf den Hintern gegeben und die hat ihn knallhart vom Rad gezogen. Bei Robis schmächtiger Statue war der Arm sofort ausgekugelt.  

Das war nu auch wieder nicht die Wahrheit... 

Nee, er ist einfach nur mit dem Radl gestürzt. Und da es kein Trialrad war und ebene Straße, konnt er es nicht beherrschen. (Wahrscheinlich zu leichtes Terrain).

Es lag wohl auch an widrigen Witterungsbedingungen...

Naja bis denne... Tilo

@ Robi gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. November 2003)

Danke elhefe...

@TRAILER Also es waren 30 Russen, 29 hab ich umgehauen und der 30. hat mich erwischt nein spaß >>> 

ich bin aufn weg in die schule mitm fahrrad auf die fresse geflogen...  sag jetzt ruhig ich kann nicht fahren...

wenn es mir wenigstens beim trial passiert wäre.ich hoffe nur ich kann dann überhaupt wieder trailn und mir geht es nicht so wie anderen die sich dann beim trial die schulter immer wieder ausgekugelt haben weil es den belastungen nicht mehr stand hält.


----------



## biketrialer (23. November 2003)

@robi: genau so siehts aus, deshalb muste jetzt ruhe halten damit die durch die auskugelung überdehnten bänder und sehnen sich wieder zurückbilden und das dauert halt ne zeit lang....
is halt schei$e......aber danach wirst du wieder fit!
wirst sehen musst halt dann erst ma ganz langsam wieder anfangen damit sich die sehnen und bänder wieder an trialen gewöhnen können 
toto


----------



## TRAILER (23. November 2003)

mit muttis klapper möhre soll man ja auch nicht vor den bunnys angeben. 
schulter ist bei mir moment. auch putt rottorenmanschette ist putt.
trialen geht aber trotzdem.
na dann kannste ja mit mir nächstes jahr bei blau starten.


----------

